# Rainbow Dash



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Feb 10, 2012)

Hiya!

On New Year's Day, we took in a herd of Minis here at Pipsqueak Paddocks Miniature Horse Haven Society. It turns out that three of them are in foal. The first due is Rainbow Dash... likely sometime this month. She is a two year old maiden, so we are watching her very closely. Later in the Spring, her dam and her sister are due.

You can go here for the camera links: www.PipsqueakPaddocks.com/MareStare

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 10, 2012)

I have been watching her every night since January, she is such a cutie


----------



## MeganH (Feb 10, 2012)

Will be watching!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 10, 2012)

What a cutie! I'll be watching.

One question what kind of bedding to you have down for her?


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks gals!

Right now, she is on some very clean first cut hay - basically "super-soft-mini-straw". I had asked our supporters (via our Facebook page) if they knew of any very clean bedding that I could use for her. One of our local supporters brought us some bales of this first cut that they had made for their pony who since passed away. It is just beautiful stuff! Zero dust and smells sweet as can be! She loves it.

Mixed in with it is the leftovers that she doesn't finish of her own hay. She came to us quite thin, so she gets a fair amount to eat... so I'm not worried about her eating her bed! LOL

Here's a link to our Facebook page, we're shooting for 1400 "likers" by the 14th - Valentine's Day!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 10, 2012)

Aww shes gorgeous 



 Love the website..your doing a fab job 



 :yeah I will be watching


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh poor baby, I'm so happy she is now in your care. To be bred as a yearling to deliver at two is just awful! Her bones are not mature yet. If you haven't had the vet out yet, I would recommend you do so, and watch her like a hawk. Thats like having a young teenage girl deliver a baby, so sad. She may need help and good for you for taking in these precious babies. I only have dial up and can't watch much on mare stare, it stops and starts, so I'm not much help other then words of encouragement, but I'm old, wise woman, and will help if needed. Bless you for taking these babies in and good luck with this delivery, hope all goes well.


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks gals.

RiverRose - no worries, the vet is out here just about every week for one reason or another. We had 58 Minis here over the course of 2011, and 18 hanging around so far this year. They are all brought up to date on farrier and vet care when they arrive. We've gelded nearly 50 boys and seen a variety of other issues from punctured eyeballs to exposed bones in the 101 Minis who've come through our facility. The vet is our friend!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 10, 2012)

May I second what Terry (RiverRose) has posted (I too am old, not sure about the 'wise' though!) and I want to add my thanks for all that you are doing for the many animals you have helped.

I will watch when I can and wish you good luck with this little girl, her Momma and her sister.


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks Anna! I would say it is 99% fun to do what we do, with 1% heartbreak. Those aren't bad odds at all.





Her dam is named Applejack and her sister is Twilight Sparkle. (We were going with a My Little Pony theme with the herd. My daughter claimed naming rights - she's 7! LOL)


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 10, 2012)

Pipsqueak Paddocks said:


> Thanks Anna! I would say it is 99% fun to do what we do, with 1% heartbreak. Those aren't bad odds at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kids and Grandkids. Don't they have the way of getting us to say YES



:wub


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Feb 11, 2012)

Yep, they sure do! She hadn't gotten to name any of the 90+ so far, so we let her name the big herd. She did a pretty good job - the names are a big hit!





We're currently taking suggestions for Dash's foal on our Facebook page. We'll likely stick with a My Little Pony name... but there are tons to choose from!


----------



## cassie (Feb 11, 2012)

As with Renee I have been watching rainbow dash!! She was my fave of the my little ponies hehe how is she looking? Will definitely like your fb page n shoot it to my friends



Ou guys are doing an amazing job!! N should get all the support possible well done you!


----------



## Wings (Feb 11, 2012)

What a great job you guys are doing





I'll be watching when I can!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 11, 2012)

2.40 am and she is out flat. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks gals!





She is looking good. Starting to shed out like mad! They whole herd has unhealthy coats due to poor nutrition, worms and lice... so I'm looking forward to seeing her in her summer coat - that's for sure!


----------



## chandab (Feb 12, 2012)

I missed her Mare Stare address, but its bookmarked now. Becky, you do such great things for these little guys. I've been trying to keep up with Magpies recovery, hope she's doing well and getting better.


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Feb 13, 2012)

Magpie is doing super. We've unwrapped one leg now, the one that was down to the bone. It is all covered over and it's time to let it dry after over 2 months wrapped. It's not pretty, but it's healing healthy. I'm going to take more pictures the next time we are re-bandaging the other leg. The wounds on that leg are looking super too! Just not ready to unwrap that one yet due to the exposed tendon still.

For anyone interested in her wound healing journal - it's here: www.PipsqueakPaddocks.com/Magpie

She had deep wounds that nearly killed her. She had been left untreated for three weeks before she arrived at our facility. We caught it just in time. Her friend that came with her, Meadowlark, had to be put down.





But, Magpie is doing just splendid now!


----------



## cassie (Feb 13, 2012)

aww that is so awful!! you guys are the best!! those ponies are so blessed to have found a new home in you! even for short periods!!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 13, 2012)

11.00pm and she is sleeping


----------



## cassie (Feb 13, 2012)

12:34am and she is scratching... but otherwise looking calm.


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Feb 13, 2012)

Calm and mellow... that's our girl! She is such a doll!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 13, 2012)

Dash obviously out for the day, but just seen a kitty stroll past!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like she has some friends over for a visit.


----------



## chandab (Feb 13, 2012)

Pipsqueak Paddocks said:


> Magpie is doing super. We've unwrapped one leg now, the one that was down to the bone. It is all covered over and it's time to let it dry after over 2 months wrapped. It's not pretty, but it's healing healthy. I'm going to take more pictures the next time we are re-bandaging the other leg. The wounds on that leg are looking super too! Just not ready to unwrap that one yet due to the exposed tendon still.


Sorry for the non-mare stare inquiry, but so glad to hear she is doing so well. [Those wounds were super ugly and have come a long ways in their healing. WOW!]


----------



## cassie (Feb 13, 2012)

chandab said:


> Sorry for the non-mare stare inquiry, but so glad to hear she is doing so well. [Those wounds were super ugly and have come a long ways in their healing. WOW!]


haha Chandab we always have non marestare enquiries HEHE more often then not they are not LOL especially while we are waiting ... and waiting... and waiting hehe

no problem at all. It was a good post as we hadn't heard about Magpie... poor baby girl! glad to hear they are doing better!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 13, 2012)

Dash was not happy with the way you were arranging her bed



:rofl



:rofl . She wanted tp help



Too cute


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Feb 13, 2012)

LOL Yes, she was oh-so-helpful!





Her dam and sister invaded the stall today and made a big mess! LOL I was cleaning some bins in their paddock and they were being too nosy, so I let them wander into Dash's area and they sure made themselves at home!



They'll be next on camera. The chestnut is her sister and the pinto is her dam, both due late Spring/early Summer.

I took some pictures of Magpie's unwrapped wound today because the scab sloughed off, so I'll be posting them next.. Not pretty - but it is healthy.



www.PipsqueakPaddocks.com/Magpie


----------



## izmepeggy (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll be watching tonight also.



.I read the story and cried..Are these people being prosecuted?



What is wrong with people?


----------



## MeganH (Feb 13, 2012)

Just saw the page and watched the video. God bless you



You are awesome to do what you do.


----------



## izmepeggy (Feb 13, 2012)

I am having trouble trying to donate..





Never mind..Found it


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Feb 13, 2012)

Well thank you kindly!


----------



## izmepeggy (Feb 13, 2012)

Pipsqueak Paddocks said:


> Well thank you kindly!


No..THANK YOU.


----------



## izmepeggy (Feb 13, 2012)

Poor little thing..She must have had a busy day.


----------



## chandab (Feb 14, 2012)

Pipsqueak Paddocks said:


> I took some pictures of Magpie's unwrapped wound today because the scab sloughed off, so I'll be posting them next.. Not pretty - but it is healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> www.PipsqueakPaddocks.com/Magpie


Magpie has the cutest little face, and sure seems to be quite the trooper through all her medical treatment.


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Feb 15, 2012)

Yep - she is definitely a trooper! The vet was by yesterday and cut down the proudflesh a bit. No nerves, so it didn't hurt her... but it sure did bleed. Apparently that kind of tissue has major blood flow, which is why it grows so fast. So, had to wrap that leg again for a bit until it stopped. All is well again now though and it's much flatter.





As for Miss Dash - WELL - she has a significant increase in bag size today!


----------



## cassie (Feb 16, 2012)

YAY for Dash and bag increase!!!!






soon you will have a gorgeous little foal!!! YAY such excitement!!!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 18, 2012)

3.00 am and all is quiet


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 19, 2012)

Dash is up and hoovering. She had a nice little lay down for a while. Looks to be a little uncomfortable. Probobly just stretching.


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL... uncomfortable for sure! She seems to be looking at her belly more and switching from sternal to flat out, back and forth more than before. She used to sleep flat out for up to two hours at a time, but can't seem to pull that off anymore.





No big changes in her bag size lately.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 20, 2012)

Poor girl, I expect she is feeling uncomfortable with that big tummy to 'position' every time she tries to get some sleep!!






Just checked on her but think she must be out taking a stroll round her estate making sure everything is in order??


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 23, 2012)

LOVE THE SIGN



You did a wonderful job



How is miss Dash tonight? any updates?


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Feb 23, 2012)

LOL - thanks! TNT Hay Sales is donating all of the bedding for the pregnant mares and for our dear Magpie as well. (Not sure if I mentioned that in this thread or not yet.) I had to figure out how to make the sign viewable as it is pitch-black in there! I figured that since her eyes glowed, I just needed some kind of reflective material - and it sure worked! It looks neon!

Dash is doing very well. Her bag is not getting bigger, but it is changing. I don't know if she'll foal this month or not, but she had better go in March, if not sooner! LOL





Anna, on sunny days, she get to go in with her dam and sister for part of the day. It's nice for her to have some time with them without the fence in between. The shelter is not big enough in that pen for all of them though. They aren't allowed in her pen unless I'm stripping the stall that day anyways, because they make a point of peeing in there! LOL


----------



## cassie (Feb 23, 2012)

WOW the sale looks brilliant great job!!

and how lovely for TNT to do such a generous donation!!

Thankyou TNT from all of us! 6:46pm and Dash is eating her dinner



gorgeous young mumma girl!


----------



## chandab (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow, your sign really shows up.

That's so awesome that TNT hay sales has donated bedding for the mares.


----------



## MeganH (Feb 24, 2012)

Your sign is awesome! Gives me the idea to make a Filly/Colt sign



Dash is laying sternal quietly.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 24, 2012)

Dash snoozing quietly in her stable (love the sign too!) - her tummy looks really big from this angle!


----------



## iabecca (Feb 24, 2012)

She is so cute!! I will be going through this for the first time in a couple months. I am learning so much here

 

Good luck to you!!! 





 

Becky


----------



## Eagle (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Becky and welcome the the nut house. We will want a post for your girl soon


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Feb 26, 2012)

So, you'll be seeing Dash's dam and sister in the camera's range today. It is a BEAUTIFUL sunny day, so the gates are all open between their areas.


----------



## chandab (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok, so what's going on with Dash?

[i don't get to the cameras often, so thought I'd ask.]


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Mar 7, 2012)

Hiya! Sorry... I think my computer boycotted the forum change, so I've just made my way back now! LOL

Dash is doing well.... still spherical. Our vet is thinking April now, judging by udder changes... or lack thereof. The first guess (by a different vet) of January, was obviously a bit off! LOL

I'll post more once she shows new signs!


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 10, 2012)

Okay... looks like we're finally getting close! I expect Dash to foal anywhere from tonight to two weeks from now. LOL... but that is relatively soon!

We finally had a day at 20 degrees! Dash got a bath, along with her sister Twilight. She is now clean as a whistle! No more nasty lice powder or anything to bother the foal!






Snapped a booby-shot while I was at it...


----------



## cassie (Apr 10, 2012)

wow looking good





when you say 20 degrees do you mean faranheight or celcius?? just wondering lol maybe another week and you will see her gorgeous little baby! YAY 10:52pm she is grazing her stable


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL... we're in Canada, so celcius! It was t-shirt weather! I think that's around seventy.


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 10, 2012)

She sure is a pretty little girl!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2012)

12.25 am and all is quiet, last night she was very restless so lets hope she will go soon. I can't wait to see this little one. Well done for the wash day, she looks wonderful.


----------



## cassie (Apr 10, 2012)

Pipsqueak Paddocks said:


> LOL... we're in Canada, so celcius! It was t-shirt weather! I think that's around seventy.


yay another celius girl! lol I'm from Australia and we are in celcius I get so confused with all this farenheight stuff LOL

how hot does it get where you are at?

its about 13 degrees here tonight brrr and will probably drop further, still lol first real cold night of autumn but winter is still to come...



bring on the ski season hehe

glad your getting some warmer weather, though 17 degrees is not really that warm for us LOL I would still be in a jumper and trackies hehe


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2012)

It was 3.5° here this morning, now that is bbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 10, 2012)

cassie said:


> yay another celius girl! lol I'm from Australia and we are in celcius I get so confused with all this farenheight stuff LOL
> 
> how hot does it get where you are at?
> 
> ...


LOL... even 13 degrees is a nice, spring day here, though I wouldn't bath a horse at that temperature.

We usually get a week or two of low 30's in the summer, but mostly it's mid-20's. For cold in this area, we can get a week or two of deep freezing, -10 to -20 with wind chill, but we're usually sitting right within three degrees of zero. Spring and fall are randomly in between those. We rarely get snow here, I'm in southern BC.

I spent about five weeks in Western Australia when I was 16. It got up to 44 degrees when I was at my friend's ranch... crazy hot!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey, good to have you back - I was just thinking about Dash earlier today and wondering how she was doing. She looks great in the picture!!

As you say, anywhere in the next two weeks, maybe a bit quicker than you think?? Fingers crossed - keep those pics coming please, she's such a pretty girl.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2012)

Jump in the jet Diane, it's snowing here! Ggrrrrr


----------



## chandab (Apr 10, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Man, you ladies make me use my mathematic skills and do the conversions to Farenheit!
> 
> All I can say is it is high 80's to 90's here, and I'd appreciate a little cooler weather. I can't believe we are getting these high temperatures in March/April. I can't even imagine how hot the summer will be!


Math? I just stick with farenheit and hope for the best; but do listen to a Canadian radio station that tells both celcius and farenheit temps (I'm close to the border, as is the station, so I'm sure that's why they announce both).	About all I know is that 32F and 0C are freezing.





And we are around 40F today with an icy wind making it much colder. [but, for early April in NE Montana, that's practically a heat wave.]


----------



## Eagle (Apr 11, 2012)

Dash is foaling! Sending prayers that all goes well.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow that was a tight fit, Congratulations and well done Dash on your gorgeous little Filly


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 11, 2012)

Pictures??? Another filly born! I hope we are so lucky!! Congrats!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh many congratulations and well done Dash!!





Really cute little filly, looks a bit like a dun/buckskin? She doesn't look too sure about finding the milk bar though - or has she done it already?

There is someone in the stall sitting watching them. Dash looks tired but relaxed bless her!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 11, 2012)

It says on Facebook that she's a solid silver bay, she sure is a live wire and absolutely adorable. Dash did a great job.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah a silver bay - must have been the cam that made her look a buckskin shade! I just worry a little bacause watching her she seems to make for the milk bar but doesn't do more than look? (also a bit worried about that water bucket on the floor in the corner!)


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 11, 2012)

Hiya!

Yep, solid silver bay filly. Dash did great! Just had to apply a bit of pull to help her get the head out after a bit. Dash has tiny teats, so baby was having some issue getting the hang of nursing, but she's got it now. One poop too - so she's in fine form! Pictures coming soon! My camera card is not being accepted by the computer - today of all days! I just want to clean out the stall and then I'll try again!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 11, 2012)

It says mum has small nipples so she was having a few problems but has now learnt.


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes, I'll be changing the water to a different container as well. It is raised up and someone is right there looking through a window, but I knew I'd be changing it after the foal arrived. Thanks though!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 11, 2012)

We posted at the same time



I hope you get the card sorted cos I am so dieing to see her


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh thanks for the good news about the feeding - sorry I'm such a worrywart!! Have to say that I think Dash has taken to motherhood at her young age just brilliantly.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 11, 2012)

Yea, cant wait to see her pics today!


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 11, 2012)

This will have to do for now... more to come, of course!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you



she looks like a little fawn laying there so peacefully


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 11, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> she looks like a little fawn laying there so peacefully


I agree and such a little beauty.


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 11, 2012)

Rainbow Dash and Sky Wishes...


----------



## MeganH (Apr 12, 2012)

such a sweet video


----------



## Eagle (Apr 12, 2012)

What a wonderful video, quite emotional though. Dash is so lucky that she found you, her eyes look at peace now.

Thank you for all you do.

Renee


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2012)

That is just so beautiful, thank you so much for taking the trouble to make the video.

This little one owes her life to you because if you hadn't been able to rescue and care for Dash, it is very possible that she would not have survived. She's a very lucky little girl - just like all the others you have helped. Oh and I just love her name.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful video and gorgeous foal, congrats


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Sky Wishes had her first day out today...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 14, 2012)

Just wonderful. Thank you


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 14, 2012)

She is just too cute for words. Dash is looking really good. Thanks for sharing. Loved it


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 14, 2012)

Such a cutie, thanks for the video!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 16, 2012)

She is just precious and what a lovely video of them both


----------

